

Klipfolio Adds Email Sharing of Dashboards and Visualizations - klipfolio
http://www.klipfolio.com/company/press-release/item-498

======
electrichead
I always try to tell people what an awesome product the Klipfolio v.5 was. I
have kept it since I first got it years ago and find it to be the absolute
best for RSS at a time when everyone is bemoaning the death of Google Reader.
You guys are really dropping the ball by not trying to grab them. I suppose
you have moved on from consumer-facing products, but damn, its a shame because
the KlipFolio desktop that I am clinging on to is awesome.

